# Transfer to another hospital?



## Cyndi113 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi All:

Please help me with this scenario. How would you code: 

1. A specialist/provider performs an admit in 2010 in Hospital A.
2. Transfers the pt to Hospital B (higher level of service) where provider of the same group admits for intervention not available at Hospital A.

Can we bill for both? 

If not, would Hospital B accept the admit report from transferring physician rather than having admitting physician at Hospital B do another work up without getting paid for it?

Confusing enough for you? Thanks Everyone!!


----------



## ksammons (Dec 30, 2009)

*Transfer to another hospital*

Hi Cyndi,

I sent you a private message.


----------

